# Insight cable's new 6 tuner DVR



## chrisbarnes72 (Feb 1, 2007)

My local cable company is now advertising whole house with a new DVR that allows you to record up to six channels at once and watch anywhere in the house. Has anyone here seen this DVR?? 

They are calling it the "Multiroom DVR" Quote "Record up to 6 shows at once.
Never miss out on your favorite movies and shows again. Insight’s Multiroom DVR can record up to 6 shows at once so all of your favorites will be ready to watch when you are. Recordings can even be watched on multiple TVs at the same time, but controlled separately."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call them, ask who is manufacturing it and what is the model exactly, then we will dig for its features.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

We’re glad you’ve chosen Insight’s Multiroom DVR and now you’ll be able to watch TV
in a whole new way. Take your recorded shows with you all over the house so you can
watch what you want, when you want, where you want. Some great features include:
• Pause, rewind and replay Live TV.
• Record up to 6 shows at once using three receivers.
• 500GB of storage capacity.
• Stop a recording in one room and resume playback from the same spot in
another room.
This guide includes some helpful information to get you started so you can enjoy all the
great features Multiroom DVR has to offer.
Your Multiroom DVR
Office Bedroom
Living Room
Multiroom Receiver (Client)
Storage Unit
Multiroom Receiver (Client)
Multiroom Receiver (Client)
Multiroom DVR Equipment
The Multiroom DVR Receivers (Clients) have been connected to cable outlets in
your home and configured to work as one system. To ensure that your Multiroom
DVR system works properly, DO NOT RELOCATE THESE RECEIVERS (CLIENTS) TO
OTHER CABLE OUTLETS IN YOUR HOME.


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I just checked out their site and it is on their HOMEPAGE

http://www.myinsight.com/

PACE is what it shows on the front...of the unit

http://www.myinsight.com/Product-Cable-DVR.asp?ref=home


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It is actually three DVRs with multi-room viewing as opposed to a single six-tuner DVR.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I believe this is the model:

http://www.pace.com/americas/products-capabilities/products/rng150n/

More info here:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25293841-DVR-whole-house-dvr


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

yogi said:


> • Record up to 6 shows at once using three receivers.


Ding.

Just 3 DVR's with 2 tuners each.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesting though. They state you can set and manage your recordings from anywhere in the house. I wonder if that means you can manage your SL's. Also, even though it's 3 DVR's, the size of 500GB is a strange amount. Wouldn't the amount of disk space available be divisible by 3?

- Merg


----------

